# Pork Jerky



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has made it?

My Google search recommends tenderloins, but gonna try some cheap pork steaks as well, leaving out the fat part.

If you have done, how did it turn out and what did you baste it in?

Robert


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

IMO, well cured country ham sliced paper thin and eaten raw is excellent 'pork jerky'. Commonly known as 'prosciutto'.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know if the liquid brined country hams would fall into this category. My neighbor 'dry cures' his hams the old fashioned way and they are excellent raw as prosciutto. And, sliced thin, it goes a looooong way.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I made pork jerky once out of a tenderloin that needed to be used or tossed. I just marinated it in a combo of soy sauce & liquid smoke the sprinkled it with pepper. It was pretty good but not the best jerky I have ever made.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I tried ham lunch meat in my dehydrator. It dried very quickly and we all liked it. It was pre-cooked so no heating/curing was required.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't call what I make "Jerky" but I use lean cuts of pork and salt them. It can be shaved and eaten like jerky or soaked in water overnight and fried up like breakfast ham.


----------

